# 2009 JD 8295R Tractor Sold on North Dakota Auction Today



## Machinery Pete (Apr 28, 2012)

Youtube video I just posted of 2009 JD 8295R tractor with 1,590 hours sold on AgIron 61 consignment auction in West Fargo, ND by Steffes Auctioneers...also look at what (3) similar JD 8295R's sold for on recent auctions around the country:






Pete
www.machinerypete.com


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Had some neighbors at that sale. Was that tractor used in sugar beets?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> Had some neighbors at that sale. Was that tractor used in sugar beets?


Sure had a narrow footprint if it wasn't.


----------



## Machinery Pete (Apr 28, 2012)

Yes, I think it was used for Sugar Beets up there in the Red River Valley


----------

